# Back to work after a 10 year break???



## Xsue (14 Jan 2014)

Yes I know now: what a mad idea it was to take ten years off to raise children but at the time it made sense. My husband ran his own business and worked long hours 6/7 days a week....it really did seem to make sense at the time. Anyway, his business has dwindled enough for me to have to get a job which fortunately coincides with the youngest starting school this year. Yay! A bit of good news - or so you'd think. I live in a very rural area (nearest big town over an hour's drive away) and practically all jobs are part of the jobBridge scheme - for which I don't qualify (as am not on jobseekers). I have done courses and voluntary work over the years at home so I don't think I am totally unemployable but the future doesn't look very bright. I have applied for the few jobs (4 over the past 6 months) that have come up that are NOT jobBridge but no luck so far. So, are there any incentives to help people like me back into the work place that I have missed? I cannot get on any local courses as they are all for people on jobseekers too and I cannot move to a more urban area as I am not allowed to sell my house (have posted re this separately -planning office issue). What have other parents done after taking a (ridiculous in hindsight) career break???


----------



## 44brendan (14 Jan 2014)

Have you looked at classroom assistant opportunities. Money is basic but it could present an opportunity to get back into the labour market and also save on child care costs as hours are commiserate with schools!


----------



## STEINER (14 Jan 2014)

I don't have any specific advice other than to say what you have done is normal enough for quite a lot of people.  A friend in a rural area has just recently returned to work outside the home after ~ 7 years with 3 kids, so it is possible.  I myself had to take an enforced career break over 3 years ago due to illness, so in terms of getting a job, it is challenging.  Its a matter of selling yourself to a prospective employer that you are the best person for that job and do whatever is necessary re upskilling and networking.


----------



## Gerry Canning (14 Jan 2014)

Xsue. Quote {ridiculous in hindsight}to stay at home. 

Ask yourself ,
1. Did you see your kids grow up and enjoy the various milestones/tribulations? 
2.Would you have preferred to be rushing to off-load them @ the Creche ,to hasten to work? 3.Wouldyou have preferred the rush of collecting them before 6 from the Creche?
4. Would (had you kept working) be regreting the lost times with your children? 

I suppose we always see the other journey as better . 
For me I think the children and memories come ahead of this thing we call (work).
To be clear ; I ain,t judging , just commenting.


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2014)

Gerry Canning said:


> Xsue. Quote {ridiculous in hindsight}to stay at home.
> 
> Ask yourself ,
> 1. Did you see your kids grow up and enjoy the various milestones/tribulations?
> ...



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WindUp (14 Jan 2014)

Xsue - Would you consider childminding ?


----------



## Xsue (14 Jan 2014)

OF COURSE I can see how my children, myself and my husband have all hugely benefitted from my being at home for them. It was a decision based on how our situation worked at the time. But now we are in *this* situation and I feel somewhat marginalised because of those decisions we made at the time: for me staying at home and for my husband being self employed (in the good old days he employed 6 people - small enough but significant in our area) - which seemed to be the best choice. 

I would have loved something like a classroom assistant and practically every small school in our area has advertised for one of these since September: ALL as a jobBridge job. One school principal rang me to let me know that they were looking for someone - as I had told her I was hoping to find a job this year - I cannot apply!! It's frustrating but I want to be sure I am doing all I can to improve my prospects - and it does help to hear that people do manage to get back out there; I am a fan of the JobBridge scheme (and apprenticeship schemes) in theory: just not when I (and my ilk) are excluded. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## eastbono (15 Jan 2014)

If your husbands earnings have fallen drastically you could apply for jobseekers allowance which is a means tested payment.  It will take some time to be assessed as your husband is self employed but even if you only get €10 pw from this after 78 days you will be able to apply for jobbridge places.


----------

